# VAHC meeting Oct/6/2010



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

October Meeting Updates:

The next VAHC club meeting is Wednesday, October 6th at 7:30pm.

Our speakers will be Kerrie O'Donnell and Iain Caldwell from the Project Seahorse group at UBC. They will be highlighting their recent accomplishments toward advancing marine conservation. For more info on Project Seahorse check out their website: Project Seahorse: Advancing Marine Conservation

We'll also have our usual Q&A session and a mini-auction of plants & fish.

We meet at 7:15pm - around the side at the new Marilyn Blusson Learning

Centre for all meetings. From there we'll go to whichever room we've got for the evening.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

See you all there


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Is it still free to attend, free to buy stuff at auction?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yes. Only seller will have a 25% of total sale back to the club for non-profit donation.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Im gonna try to go to this one, i totally forgot about the last one and was planning to go.. I looked at the clock and it was already 8pm.. LOL.

hope to see yall there.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

If anyone needs anything from us, please let us know so that we can bring them along with us. I'll see you all there.
________


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd like to also add:

Club News:

The date for the 2010 November Monster Auction has been set. It's Saturday November 13th, 2010. Check out the website for more details: VAHC - Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club

Thanks to everyone who came out in September to the fantastic talk by Tom Barr. If you want the club to continue bringing in notable speakers like Tom, please let someone from the steering committee know at the next meeting.

Our club website has a new URL. The old URL: VAHC - Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club has been replaced by a new shorter one: VAHC - Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club Please change over your shortcuts.

The club is always looking for people to join the steering committee and we have a number of vacancies. Please contact a member of the steering
committee for more information. VAHC - Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club
________


----------

